# Microsoft Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Technet and MSDN



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

Microsoft has made Windows XP SP3 available for MSDN and TechNet subscribers today. Earlier it was announced to be available later on May 02, 2008.

Just login to TechNet/MSDN account and check *Top Subscriber Downloads* section.

The file size is *544.86 MB*.

*Source*


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Is this version the final release of SP3 or is it still in its "beta" stage?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

Its final.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

That link isn't working for me right now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Doesn't appear to be on MSDN yet. I only see RC1, that's the one that crashed for me.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ Strange. Its available in my Technet Plus subscription under Top Downloads section.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps it's "rippling" down.  I'm in no special hurry, I've already tangled with SP3 in the RC versions.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

lol.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

I got mine from MajorGeeks.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

CTPhil said:


> I got mine from MajorGeeks.


Is this the final version, or should I say "Is this safe to install?"


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

There is no need to download XP SP3 RTM from any other site. Its available officially at Microsoft.com:

Download Windows XP SP3 RTM via Windows Update


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

What does "RTM" mean ?


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

Release to Manufacturer


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

ty very much


----------

